# Rodent-proofing my backyard



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I'm rodent-proofing my back yard.


There is no such thing.
You might make it more difficult for them, but they will still get in if they want too.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Rats climb? That's how they get in attics. It seems a shame to put up chicken wire. Besides, I've seen a fat mouse climb thru a tightly made birdcage. He just squeezed thru.

Do you not like cats?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rats usually are looking for food. What are they after in your yard?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree - work on removing the food source. After that, I would be stocking the yard with snakes or cats to hunt the rodents.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I had an office in a building not far from a landfill, garbage and whatever and they had an understandable serious rat problem. All buildings within about a mile radius had baited trap boxes outside, unknown what they used if anything inside.

My point is, doubtful your house is the source of the rats so investigate where they are coming from. The large trash containers that restaurants use is a common source. Farms, even small residential chickens and other critters that require feed can bring them into the area. Once you have an idea discuss the problem with them and the town authorities to see what can be done. Those baited boxes I mentioned are supplied by the owners of that problem landfill.

Wherever the source is, that is the best place to control their numbers.

After that, if it is still a problem then a lot of baited traps (I avoid poisons) around your place may be necessary. One home I was associated with caught over 30 rats that had moved in because they had several dogs and just poured the feed into large trays and let them eat what they wanted. The rats ate the rest and flourished.

Bud


----------



## welshie (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the replies. Some quick answers to questions:

1. Food source - you guys are "on the money". We have an outside grill and we also have a couple of young kids. Combine those 2 factors and you end up with dropped food etc, no matter how diligent I am about trying to clean up each night.

2. Where are the rats coming from - we live in a suburban area but our back yard butts up against a large open woodland area so plenty of nesting places for rodents there. We live in San Diego, CA.

I've attached some pics of the outside grill and the wooded area. 

I'm not sure I want to get a cat, and definitely don't want to fill my backyard with snakes. Occasionally I setup traps and always get a rat within 24hrs or so. But I get worried because I don't want my young kids sticking their hands in the traps. I was hoping by chicken wiring I could prevent 90% of the rats coming in. 

Based on all of these factors, what would the community recommend I do? I have a few days off work and want to get the solution in place within the next couple of days.

Really appreciate all the responses so far.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm surprised the coyotes don't get them.:wink2:

I've seen coyotes even in La Jolla.

There's a member here who lives in the same area as you & he uses Bob-cat urine. I would try it, personally. 

I don't know if it would make the tom-cats in the neighborhood pee on it. By the way, are there cats in the neighborhood? That's an indication of whether many coyotes are there.
Also, it would be hard for the kids to lose a cat in a coyote area..


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sorry but you're just not going to keep the rats out - they can squeeze through incredibly small holes. Best is to try to keep them from wanting to be in your yard.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Strange question, but what are they hurting? Are they chewing on stuff? Are they crapping all over the place? Are they biting your kids? 

Seriously though, I don't think that you can keep rats "out" of an outdoor area like that. Even keeping them out of your house is tough. You need to seal up every hole less than 3/8" or so. Steel wool, caulking, weatherstripping, etc. 

I am an advocate of poisons. It works on a larger number of rats. And then baited snap traps (or equivalent) to take them out in the mean time. 

But I'm not sure either answer would work very well outside.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Please forget the chicken wire. Rats can go through the holes and have baby chickens for dessert.

Trap them and put them back to the earth.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

That death bucket works well for chipmunk too. Float some sunflower seeds on top for bait.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not where a small child can get to it.

I can see why this has been difficult for you.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

With rodents, rats in this case, it is a numbers game. It varies by variety but rats can on average produce 4 to 6 liters per year and the new young can start having babies at 5 weeks. Reference random internet links. As terrible as that sounds you can work those numbers against them as every female rat you kill will potentially make a huge dent in their population. Can you get it to zero, no or very doubtful, but an ongoing trapping routine can greatly reduce their numbers.

There are safe traps to use with children and you can always build a trap house with a lock. Openings for rats to get in but not the kids. I buried one once with a hatch lid so no one would know it was there unless they were standing beside it.

Bud


PS my reading about rats had some disgusting details.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a resident 4' rat snake in my shop. Seldom see him, but I see where he has been, as he knocks over stuff on my shelves. Small price to pay to not have mice or rats in the shop.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## EternalDIY (Aug 15, 2017)

The yard might be difficult but you can work smaller and start with your home. 

Probably pick up a pest repellent.

Here's a review of one we used at home for rats: http://lastminutegarden.com/2017/08/15/neatmaster-ultrasonic-pest-repellent-review/


----------



## welshie (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the replies, really, really helpful. Taking advice from the community I have decided to scrap the chicken wire option. I have just bought an ultrasonic gadget as well as a 12oz bottle of bobcat urine. Let's see if together, along with some diligent "no food left on the floor practices" they can keep the rodents out. 

Again, thanks for all the help and advice...invaluable.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Then there was this fellow that got this idea for a house cat as a rodent deterrent. His stayed at the house better than mine did.:biggrin2:


----------

